# Memorial Day Flyovers with the Condors



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

What a day! 10 targets and 2.5 hours of flying. Lead ship burned through 75 gallons of avgas, most everyone else was 70-75 gallons. 

Anyone who has spent time in a warbird knows how long that is (if you haven't, after about an hour, your bacon starts achin' <your butt gets sore>). After 2 hours, your butt is basically asleep. After 2.5 you are looking forward to stretching your legs and standing for a bit. But it was all for a good cause, Memorial Day services and to get some new shots for the Condors. 

We got shots over the Rose bowl and the Hollywood sign, the Getty Center and the Reagan library. Here are some quick edits from today. And to all my fellow vets, THANK YOU!

On with the photos


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2009)

Very cool! The Hollywood sign shot is an award winner!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

John F, it was nice to meet you. 

And for the uninitiated, this is what 2.5 hours sitting on a parachute, unable to move your legs looks like...


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Joe. It was fun, a little choppy, but the guys did a great job, especially considering the length of the flight. They were pretty beat at the end. We all were.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2009)

2.5 hours - yikes!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I have a much bigger appreciation for WWII vets after today than before, and that's saying a lot!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

Excellent photos, Eric!

Glad the "mission" went down without a hitch!


----------



## v2 (May 26, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. We did have one abort, halfway through the mission. The aircraft in front of us had an aileron trim tab come loose. It wasn't dangerous immediately, but the pilot of the photo ship let him know and since it was flyable, Chris returned to Van Nuys unescorted. The concern was that if it broke free any more, it could start a heck of a lot of vibration.

I had a couple of things that would be good for the blooper reel. I poked my head out the side of the airplane just as we hit a pocket of air. The headset popped right off my head! I thought "Ah crap, David Clark headsets aren't cheap". Then I looked down to discover they were still plugged in. I recovered them off the back deck behind me by pulling the cord!

About halfway through the flight, my seat suddenly dropped. Then it suddenly dropped again until it was as low as it could go. I got on the intercom to let Ken know. His response was "Oh thank GOD, I couldn't figure out what was going on!". Imagine about 150 lbs on man, another 30-40 of parachute dropping about 12 inches, full force. It shook the airplane.

Safe flying was the first order of the day and the Condors passed that one flying colors.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2009)

Great stuff Eric, certainly worth the 2.5 hours of butt pain


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2009)

Thats some great action shots you've posted. And please pass on my thanks to the guys for sorting this flight out and carrying it through. Its great to see this sort of commitment as a mark of respect. We should have more like minded guys over this side of the pond do something like that !.

Did you manage any stick time ?

Thanks for posting


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2009)

I will pass the word along, Gary. I didn't get any stick time, which is okay by me with the seat all the way down. Besides, I leave the formation flying to the pros.


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2009)

Cool stuff Evan. Makes me think about moving to the coast. We never see anything like that in Iowa.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

Great shots.
It sounds like the headseats need to be screwed in instead of plugged in if your going to stick your head out. 


Wheelsup


----------



## ontos (May 27, 2009)

Dido all the above Eric, great shots. Never been up in a War bird, sounds great thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2009)

Great shots Eric!

I know what you mean about 2.5 hours and your ass aching! I used to fly missions (not in warbirds obviously, but vibrating helos) for up to 5 and 6 hours without breaks. Absolutely terrible how your ass and legs feel. 2 hours is the point where things really become uncomfortable.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

Great shots as always Eric. Thank you.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Awesome pics! LOVE the one with the "Hollywood" sign in the background....someone needs to invade and kick the morons/actors out!!! Love the AT6 with the Luftwaffe paint, too (that _is _an AT6, right? Or do I need to go through aircraft identification again?)!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2009)

Stupendous shots Eric!!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys. And yes, RA, that is a T-6. They have several T-6s painted in Luftwaffe colors for mock dogfights at shows. They didn't feel it right for Americans to be shooting down Americans, so they have 2 color schemes on the original Condor T-6s.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2009)

That's cool. Makes sense, too!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2009)

I got my website updated with more shots from the flying.







http://www.vg-photo.com/airshow/memday2009/05252009.html

Enjoy!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2009)

That would have been an awesome sight to see in person.


Wheelsup


----------

